# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 > مبتدی: ارور هنگام باز شدن دیتا ریپورت

## mahdi.fa

باسلام خدمت دوستان محترم من تو برنامم ی دیتا ریپورت دارم ک تو سیستم خودم بدون هیچ مشکلی باز میشه ولی موقعی ک توی ی لپتاپ سایز14" اجراش میکنم ارور میده خواهشا دوستان کارم خیلی اضطراریه اگ کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم.
اینم ارورش
Untitled.png

----------


## mahdi.fa

اندازه ریپورتم کمش کردم بازم مشکل حل نشد یعنی از 18 کمترش کردم
ممکنه ربطی به گرافیک لپتاپ داشته باشد در ضمن تو ی سیستم دیگم تستش کردم مشکلی نداشت 
ویندوزشم 10 هستش

----------


## isaac23

اخطار که داده به شما بخاطر سایزش هست اما بببین دیتا ریپورت یه پیشفرض نداره که شما اندازش رو روی پیش فرض قرار بدید . اگه پیش فرض نباشه میاد طبق تنظمیات آخرین باری که پرینت گرفتید در نظر میگیره و ممکنه اندازه با دیتا ریپورت شما هم خوانی نداشته باشه و ارور میده

----------


## isaac23

برید سراغ فست ریپورت یا اکتیو ریپورت تا در اینده به مشکل جدی بر نخورید وخیلی ساده و واقعا پیشرفته تر هستش و خیالت راحت حالا حالاها به مشکل بر نمیخوری.

----------


## saeedgoodboy

اره فست ریپورت خیلی بهتره

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

سایز گزارش شما (reportwidth) به اضافه حاشیه های چپ و راست از سایز کاغذ بیشتر شده برای همین خطا میده

ولی همونطور که دوستان گفتن برین سراغ فست ریپورت

مثل مقایسه بنز و درشکه میمونه

----------

